# erreur 4362 sur Microsoft Entourage



## mat0573 (17 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un MAC G5 avec système mac os X. J'utilise Entourage pour les mails, et la fenêtre "éléments supprimés" est grisée au lieu d'être sur fd blanc. Quand je veux supprimer un mail qui s'y trouve, le message "Cette action n'a pu être exécutée. Erreur de messagerie(4362)" apparaît. 
Qd je clique "ok" sur ce message, il ne s'en va pas et je suis forcée de quitter Entourage.
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème ?
merci pour votre aide,

mathilde.


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé mathilde (joli prénom) 
une recherche avec le chiffre 4362 devrait de renseigner


----------



## mat0573 (18 Août 2004)

merci Naas, mais j'ai déjà chercher l'erreur sur google. Je trouve des personnes qui ont eu ce problème, mais personne n'y répond..
pensez-vous que ce soit un virus ? j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un seul message (qui est caché par cette zone grise) qui bug, et qui ne se supprime pas. Quand je prends plusiseurs messages à supprimer avec le "caché" entre les 2, ça ne marche pas non plus.....
Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce prob ?
merci,
mathilde


----------



## mat0573 (18 Août 2004)

ça y est !! j'ai trouvé !! merci à macboy et gribouille !! leur discussion m'a sauvé la vie !
j'ai redémarré entourage en appuyant sur "alt", j'ai donc reconstruit la base de données et tout fonctionne nickel !! j'ai aussi supprimé les anciens fichiers dans l'identité principale.

merci macgé ! 
a+
mathilde.


----------



## MEYSSIEZ (3 Juin 2005)

mat0573 a dit:
			
		

> ça y est !! j'ai trouvé !! merci à macboy et gribouille !! leur discussion m'a sauvé la vie !
> j'ai redémarré entourage en appuyant sur "alt", j'ai donc reconstruit la base de données et tout fonctionne nickel !! j'ai aussi supprimé les anciens fichiers dans l'identité principale.
> 
> merci macgé !
> ...



Bonjour à toutes et tous.
J'ai le même problème fréquent. La base de données est reconstruite souvent (saloperie de Bill Gates) mais ça perdure.
Je me suis aperçu que le bug provenait des PJ : quand Entourage refuse d'envoyer un mail et sort la célèbre erreur 4362 (avec un rictus de haine), j'essaie d'ouvrir une PJ : il ne veut pas, ce gnôme. Il suffit de virer la pièce jointe, de la remettre (glisser ou "trombone"), d'essayer si elle s'ouvre (avec moi elle s'est toujours ouverte) et ça marche. (jusqu'ici toujours).
Ne me demandez pas pourquoi Entourage pourrit les Pj ni d'où vient ce bug, mais comme dirait un français à un anglais : "bon, ok, en pratique ça marche, mais en théorie" ? ..


----------

